# iff - Cardiff Bus "oyster" - free card £3 free!



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2010)

ger in there
http://www.cardiffbus.com/smartcard.shtml

and you can go £3 in tick!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2010)

Ta. Applied.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> ger in there
> http://www.cardiffbus.com/smartcard.shtml
> 
> and you can go £3 in tick!



Ordered. 

Tidy.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 4, 2010)

It's a good name


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It's a good name


 
but what does it stand for!? 

i'm just picturing pissed people going "fff where's my ffuffing ffuff card for ffuffs sake!"


----------



## fogbat (Oct 4, 2010)

ddraig said:


> but what does it stand for!?
> 
> i'm just picturing pissed people going "fff where's my ffuffing ffuff card for ffuffs sake!"


 
"iff card"?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> "iff card"?


 
*obama i see what you did there pic


cheers fogster!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 4, 2010)

No worries 

I've got one ordered, so that's my transport sorted next time I'm in Cardiff.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> "iff card"?


 
All sounds a bit iff'y to me.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheers !!! got one for me and the wife...


----------



## llantwit (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheers dude.
Nice. No more aneurisms when they refuse to give change.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2010)

did you use your real name?

i did  at self again today!


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 4, 2010)

£6 for free ,then throw it away and use a valley bus or train or walk , cos cardiff bus are cunts.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2010)

Ta for that, applied.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in.  Got one for the lady and the boy (though not the ladyboy).  This is quality.


----------



## softybabe (Oct 5, 2010)

Woot!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2010)

anyone had theirs yet? 

also, classic in the echo
"Just what does iff stand for?"



			
				echo said:
			
		

> Just what does iff stand for?
> I WAS interested to read in the Echo about the Cardiff council’s new travel thingy called “iff”.
> What do these initials mean? Is it an attempt to “Welshify” something? After all, in the past we had the Free Bws. Not very well used was that service!
> 
> ...


 thicker than me!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Oct 13, 2010)

Jesus christ, its stares you in the face ffs. Iff Card(iff) .


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 13, 2010)

it is a shit name though.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2010)

ai 

but has anyone had theirs yet!?! didn't it say 5 days or something?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 14, 2010)

No sign of mine yet.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 14, 2010)

Same here.  Had a circular but no actual cards.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2010)

got an email this afternoon saying 





> "your iff card is on it's way. Many thanks for applying for the new iff card from Cardiff Bus. We have been inundated with applications since the launch, so please be patient while we process them all. Your card will be with you as soon as possible! Best wishes from the iff team at Cardiff Bus."


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2010)

Where's my iff?!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2010)

My two (one fake name ) cards are on there way too


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2010)

ddraig said:


> got an email this afternoon saying


 
Same here - got an email this afternoon saying it's on its way.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 27, 2010)

Aye, same.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2010)

got a slip of paper in post to say "it's on its way!" with the excuses on it too


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2010)

"alledgedly" finally on their way!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...ff-cards-finally-on-their-way-91466-27672079/

bit longer than 5 days!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 19, 2010)

Of this household's four applications, we've already had two rejection letters (I get rejection letters from Cardiff Bus, ffs!!) One for my mum, cos they said she's over 65 and thus gets free travel already, and one for the wee boy, cos they said he's under 5 and gets free travel already.

What a bunch of cunts. Don't they realise that we were going to use the granny's & the boy's card ourselves?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 19, 2010)

ddraig said:


> "alledgedly" finally on their way!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...ff-cards-finally-on-their-way-91466-27672079/
> 
> bit longer than 5 days!


 
Aye- but "with £3 worth of free credit for the first 30,000 customers to apply", something tells me that we'll not all be quids in on Cardiff Bus. I reckon I'll be applicant number 30,001, with another fucking rejection letter off these bus-lane abusing fuckwits.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> Aye- but "with £3 worth of free credit for the first 30,000 customers to apply", something tells me that we'll not all be quids in on Cardiff Bus. I reckon I'll be applicant number 30,001, with another fucking rejection letter off these bus-lane abusing fuckwits.


 
got mine today  nerner!
bet they've cross referenced you with "the list"


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2010)

used mine last night! got a ticket saying spent £1.50 balance £1.50
drive was helpful
tidy


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 23, 2010)

Thinking about this but we never really use the bus when we're in Cardiff. We walk everywhere because we almost never go anywhere except central/station tbh ...

ETA : Very quick scan of the terms and conditions doesn't seem to exclude non Cardiff residents from applying? Am I missing stuff? Surely Valleys types and Jackland dwellers aren't eligible?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 23, 2010)

wifes came but not mine


----------



## fogbat (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine arrived towards the end of last week. Will have to use it when back in Cardiff over Christmas.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine turned up today - took long enough!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 23, 2010)

2 of my kids have had theirs, me and the eldest are still waiting

Its good for my daughter. Can put money on it and it cant be used for anything else except getting about!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 25, 2010)

w00t mine is here.... 

i can use it to get to hooters now


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

did you know you can discount (at mostly shite places) with your iff Card?
http://cardiffbus.com/english/iffextras


----------

